# Multifunctional table (table-saw and router)



## robolop (Jun 3, 2013)

The Makita mlt100

I snapped a picture how that thing came out of the box.



















After looking and measuring, I turned this off.










Like I said, this is a quite a toy. When you wand to saw something 100% perfect, you don't need to do it with a table-saw of 475***8364;, unless a mm doesn't matter.
The intention is that the saws 100% where I wanted it saw.
If it'll work, I don't know. It's also the first time I do this, but I'm looking forward to it.


Now that I have this table-saw, I can also think more how I'm planning to make my worktable, and how big it should be.
Everything needs to be compact, and be at the exact right spot in my garage.
I'm going to blend the sa wand mill into my working table, and when I need them, I just have to remove a rubber math to use it.
In other words, I'm going to make a multifunctional table, which I've put a lot of thinking work in...
To have better view on what I'm making, I mounted some pieces of wood to see if the dimensions are correct.



At the bottom of the picture you can see the mill, a bit high the saw.










You can see that the new glider of INCAR which IS properly adjusted



















This is only the beginning of the table. I'm going to think good now, before I'm ordering the rest of the wood and steel.
In the end, it's the last working table I'll ever make, so it has to be on point!


----------



## robolop (Jun 3, 2013)

About the working table, every day is a day full of progress in terms of the drafting of the mill and saw. Every day I'm working on that for a couple of hours. Once I've changed something, I call it a day, and work on it the next.
In the time in between, I'm trying to make some other things.
Here I made some iron little shackles which fit in the aluminium U.


Some pieces of iron, sawed at length.










After that I disced it at the right size, and abraded it nicely straight on the sanding belt till it all fitted nicely in the little sloth.










Drilled the holes, and turned in the new M5 thread, and gave it a little paintjob.













This was the result after 6 hours. These things just eat time!

The meaning of these bars, is that you can clamp something with it.



















Here an example. 
I still need to buy or make the clamps...










In the meantime , this aluminium plate has been delivered .... This will be placed on my pillar drill. I had planned to make this myself with my uppermill, but for the price I bought it, I couldn't make it myself.


----------



## robolop (Jun 3, 2013)

This was in the mail today











I must say that the Incra stuff isn't that cheap, but the quality (for me) is on of the best!

These metal rings stay in place with little magnets.
I also bought every size available. Safety is priority here!





















I searched for a good T-square for a while now, but I didn't find what I was looking for.
So I made it myself.
Here's the aluminium I bought.











I tensed a pieces, and mille a sloth into it.










This is the result I was looking for.


----------



## Multiwood (Feb 24, 2013)

Very nice Robert.


----------



## rrushing (Nov 11, 2013)

looks very nice


----------



## robolop (Jun 3, 2013)

The "longslider" is ready.
Here some pictures of the big picture.










Final picture of the T-square. It looks heavy, but it's not so bad.
I didn't want to make it too light as well, it needed to be accurate and strong.



















The black hinge is to tighten it.












How it's adjusted now, it should be exactly 90 degrees. I measured this with a big aluminium snag.
I a store nearby, they have special equipment, and soon, I'll go there to let it measured with a digital meter.




I can also do minor corrections.
On the bottom left you can see one inbus-screw, with 4 little holes around it.
With this screw I can do minor corrections. Once it's all 100% in every angle, I drill the holes a bit bigger and put 4 screw in it.











I also drilled 2 holes where I can insert a inbus-key.
By turning there, I can determine i fit all shifts nicely like I want it.
Do I tighten it more, I'll have more friction of the Teflon on the aluminium slot.










Here it's all mounted on the table.
























Of course, I have to see now if I can get this thing 100% tuned. But I already know it's going to be 10 times better than the trash which was originally delivered. 



What the table itself is concerned, I'm going to makes these out of aluminium as well.
I'm measuring everything accurately to set an order.
I'm going to make the frame with the profile.










This profile is available in many sizes and is very strong.
I let everything being cut to get it as precise as possible. Cost factor is going up, but as I said earlier, it's the last time I make something like this.


----------



## bosox (Jun 12, 2012)

It's looking good. Very functional. Should serve you well.


----------



## OPG3 (Jan 9, 2011)

Robert, that is some very nice-looking work! It appears you have quite a fantastic skillset. Your photo array is also of excellent quality. Please continue to keep us posted - this type of ingenuity is inspiring!

Otis Guillebeau from Auburn, Georgia


----------



## robolop (Jun 3, 2013)

The biggest part of the aluminium profiles needed for my tables has been delivered.
I think to finish my first table at the end of this week. It's quite a puzzle to put everything together, and to make no mistakes.

I'm planning 8 sockets fort his table.
And I've already modified them 










Soon the first table will be ready, and I'll need a forklift to set it straight.
Although it's made of aluminium, it'll still be heavy


----------



## robolop (Jun 3, 2013)

About a month ago, I told you guys I was going to make my last table. Because not all parts had been delivered yet, I made a smaller one first. 
The penultimate table ***61514; This one is 200x64cm, and completely made out of aluminium. 
What I'm going to use this for, I will tell you later. There's still too much in my head of things that aren't on point yet.












In the background you can also see that I divided the garage in 2 by descending the roller curtain. 
We've managed to blend this in in a very nice way, and I'm very happy with the result.












About the aluminium part, I immediately thought that I could screw this into each other quickly...forget it.
The first problem was that I could not mount the supplied wheel directly under the legs (8x8cm). So I makde 4 plates out of 12mm thick, and screwed these underneath.










I had to laugh at the wheels that they had supplied me. They Looked very shoddy, but once everything was finished, they turned out perfectly.




















I provided the table with 2 boxes of 4 sockets.
Then I put the uppermill in it, to make some room for the cables.



















Because I'm right handed, I've also put the outlets on the right side



The advantage of this profile is that you can plug-in threaded screws (m4-5-6-8) everywhere you want, and move them anywhere you want. 










On this side I added some more of those things.
On the other side I would like to mount a folding machine (pleating machine).
How I'm going to do this, and make this, I haven't even thought about. 
I also do not know the ins and outs of how to make a folding machine, but maybe my friend Goole will know...Or maybe there are people here who can give me some tips and tricks?

You can also see that I've tapped screwthread into the holes on the top plate. (m8)










On the top, I can tighten whatever I want, where ever I want.










So far the table.


----------



## old55 (Aug 11, 2013)

Great WIP Robert.


----------



## robolop (Jun 3, 2013)

I'm pretty busy assembling the last table.
It was a big puzzle, but it's perfect for me.
Preview...




















An immens load of hours went into adjusting everything correctly.


----------



## robolop (Jun 3, 2013)

Just a few more little things, and my sawing table is almost done. For the moment I'm waiting on a new cutter/mill

The long narrow table is ready for use The purpose of this table is to put on my drill press, grinder and mill.
What I also wanted is that I could move these devices to where I wanted without them being loose on the table, so it’s more easy to fall off.

When I ordered the aluminium I saw they sell Teflon gliders as well, so I bought some.
Of course, this didn’t fit in the profile I needed, don’t ask me why. The benefit was the fit was too small, and I could make this work with the uppermill.

On the left you can see I made the slot bigger.










This was an easy task, but you have to do it in a safe way

I mounted the teflon plate on a piece of aluminium.
So I could keep it all under control. The 2 large sunken holes you see, I made to fit my fingers, this way I have the most grip.



















Here’s the result










Then I cut slabs of solid core (volkern) where the units will be mounted.
I also tuned the drill a bit… 
I wanted a big plate where I could clamp things on.
First I made a mold of MDF in the shape that I needed, and after that I had to mill everything with the copy-mill, simple.



















In the background you can see the volkern plateb where the aluminum comes will come to rise. 
The black screw is to secure the plate onto the drill.










Here you can also see that, wherever I want, I can put threaded busses i, to mount things. Very handy if you ask me..










In the center there will rest a piece of 16 mm MDF…This I made pretty big (9cm), so I wouldn’t drill into my aluminium. Once the block is wore out, I’ll put in a new one. I made myself some stock 










Because I only wanted 1 screw to tighten the plate, I made this at the bottomside.










This fits perfectly onto the drillingtable.

Since I now have a greater table on my drill, I couldn’t operate the handle to lift or descend the table, anymore.
This came against my aluminium plate of course. 


I was able to extend it with a piece of aluminium I had lying around here…



















Note the black screw at the bottom.










Here you can see the massive slab where the drill is on.










I also made a glider to put on the aluminum plate. Here I can do anything I want with it




























I can also so tighten my drill-clamp where I want.



















Here you can see what I mean with ‘relocating the devices



















The next step is too make a “cutting-board”, I’m looking forward to it.


----------



## robolop (Jun 3, 2013)

I’ve made another insertion plate form my router (uppermill). This plate will be mounted on the side of the table. More about this later.
I didn’t want ANY screws in that plate. The plate itself, is kept at it’s place by 4 magnets, which are mounted in every corner.










The hole where the insert plate will come needed to be as accurate as possible. This can be done in a fairly simple way. 
You tape the insert plate, puts the plate at the right spot and just let everything fill with polyester resin. 
Once everything has hardened, you gently knock it out. The thickness of the tape is the only level you have, so extremely little!










The 4 screws I fitted with rubbers. So I can insert the plate that it fits nicely with the top of the table. On those screws, the magnets will rest.



















This system, I also applied for the rings that surround the mill. First, I machined an aluminum ring, and then pressed in the magnets.



















In the foreground you see the different rings that I have. These are from INCRA, and I can now use them in my plate.










Here you can see how everything looks, and the work and hours I put into it, paid off.






































Now I just have to wait for the aluminum where this plate shall rest on. 
I’m going to send a post-pigeon to Germany this weekend (MOTEDIS)


----------



## robolop (Jun 3, 2013)

My multifunctional table is finally ready. I knew this wasn't an easy task, since I had no experience with this what so ever.
This is how it turned out.



















The milling-part










I also added a glider here.



















The lines you see, are 1cm apart from each other, and the depth is cause of the white layer of volkern.
A looooooooooooot of work went into this.










In the T-Track you can also glide in some clamps.










The sawing part.










I kept the space between the sawing blade, and the volkern as minimal as possible.



















When I need to set the saw into a corner, I just need to remove the tiny plat around the blade. But I'm guessing this won't happen very often.




























Here with the setting I made myself, and it worked perfectly.



















Since the legs of the table are not on the ends, I had some problem mounting my sockets.
But I've managed to solve this in a descent way (for me)

I've mounted everything on an iron flexible tube, and so I can put the outlets where and how I want.



















Here you see that the INCRA millingplate is on aluminum brackets.










The cutter I recently purchased. 
This is a Triton 2400 watts. 
I bought this specifically because I thought it could handle this easy from above. 
This also doesn't come out under the table anymore too.


This table was one of the hardest things I've made in my new workshop. 
Finally, it all needed to be 100% correct (and it is). The micrometer has served well, and without this little device you're nowhere.












What rests now is to buy a rubber mat of 4mm thick to put on the table. It is after all a work table after all.


Now I just need to make some little stuff here and there's, and also need to do some painting. Once this is done I will post pictures of everything.


----------



## denniswoody (Dec 11, 2011)

Amazing work. Congratulations. Have you thought about dust control yet?


----------



## robolop (Jun 3, 2013)

Everything has an end... (except a sausage, thosre have 2 ends ***61514
11 months after the build of my new garage has started, it's finally finished.
I'm extremely proud and satisfied with the result, and I'm looking forward to spend the most of my time in it.
Here are some pictures of how it turned out.










The red color, is just taste. IMO, when I would have used white, it would be too much "kitchen of hospital" sphere in there.





























Here you can see that the rolling shutter that seperates the garage from the workshop is pulled down.
I'm really happy I did this.










Because I wanted to use every inch of the place, I also made a small closet to put away some stuff.



















The shutter is completely inserted into the room. The gliders aren't visible. And when it's up, you can only see a little slit in which it moves.










I managed to blend in the stereo on the front of the rollcloset.










I added 3 sockets, and the remote of the closet.










The long ditch underneath the sockets is there for a purpose as well.










You don't want to now how much milling, grinding, sanding hours I've put into the front plate alone...
But it's the result that matters, so time is not important.


More pictures with explanation coming soon.


----------



## orck (Apr 11, 2014)

Just perfect. Now to be honest are you willing to make a mess of wood and metal chips in this shop? It is so beautiful the way it is clean now.


----------



## papercut (May 13, 2009)

old55 said:


> Great WIP Robert.


Yes, really ingenious use of the extruded aluminum.


----------



## robolop (Jun 3, 2013)

Some pictures of the rolling cupboard.



















Some of my stock of aluminium and wood.



















When the closet is filled with all my materials, I wanted at least 10% of space left in my cupboards and drawers.
I accomplished this goal.


In my old workshop I had a corner that was always filled with fine thin strips of wood or aluminum.
Every time I had to pick something out of there, the rest fell over, and it was always a messy corner.
This I certainly did not want to have anymore and I ended up making this.



















Everything remains at its place, and I have a good overview now.



















Between the pedestals there was still plenty of room left…










The area in between is on small wheels.
I can shift the whole thing to the front, to place somethings behind it. And shift it all nicely under it, in place.


Here you can see the things I don’t need immediately.










When my eletrician asked me where I wanted the sockets, he looked weird when I said I only needed 1 per workingtable.
You can never ever have enough sockets he said.
Still, I wanted them mounted in another way than the normal ones on the wall.

I let someone fold me a stainless steel bar, and I nicely mounted everything in there.
You can see I also didn’t use the little cover around the sockets. Looks more clean to me, and…I saved me some euro’s, haha, lol










They are nearby, and there’s never an annoying cable on my table.
I counted all my sockets in- and outside my garage, and I can totally say…I must be nuts. 


One of the nicest things in my working place, IMO, is still my sectional door.
Once the floor heatings is off, i’ll open it, and I get the nice scenery for free.










I’m also very happy with the nice working terrace, which has several compressed air-points.










This table will stay outside, I just need to cover it with an aluminium plate.










I can get everything outside in a second, and I can work outdoors.










I added rubber mats of 4mm on every table.
If I want to use my saw or mill, I just roll the rubber to one side, simple










Regarding the division of my drawers, I needed a closet which contained all my keys and screwdrivers, in a central point.
So I lose a minimum amount of time to take something.


You can also see I first measured the plastic units from Facom. So it all fits perfectly, and there no space around it.










I did the same with the plastic little trays for screws and nuts.










As for the routers (milling), I made myself something nice so I had a nice overview.











Soon much more with a little movie


----------



## robolop (Jun 3, 2013)

A couple of months ago I purchased myself a new belt and disc-sander. It looked almost identical to the model that proved it’s service for over 9 years.
When I unpacked the new machine, I immediately saw that it was big dud.

I worked with it for over 2 months, but I bought more drive belts then the machine was worth.
Enough was enough.
I found the cause pretty quickly. The suspension of the engine was running skew;, and the front part of the roller was not beared.

I had the old one laying around, so I put the disc in all of this.
On the right you can see the old piece, with the roll that was beared.




















Then I stretched everything nice and straight, and welded the 2 parts to each other.










The top side made pretty tight.










Did some more improvements on the side, so it was all runing straight.










Everything goes perfectly now, and I don’t need to replace any drive belts.


----------



## robolop (Jun 3, 2013)

The right part is now also completely finished
I also moved the gray cabinets that were in my old workplace










It’s the intention that they get out of there at some time. I’m already making some plans for my garden shed, and they’ll move over there when it’s finished.












A second basin, next to the cabinets wich contain my polishing materials for the bmw, and EVERYONG MUST KEEP AWAY FROM THOSE .



















The long aluminum worktable. I also made it so that it fits nicely between when I do not need it.










Here you can see how I gave my welding set a place behind the sliding closet. 
And against the wall, I screwed another rack to storage some other stuff.




















I had a stainless steel plate of 2mm to bent and welded, for the workbench outside.
So it’s protected for rain and snow.


----------



## DaninVan (Jan 1, 2012)

!...what days do you do surgery in there?!


----------



## robolop (Jun 3, 2013)

In terms of organization of the workshop, this is (I think) the last thing I had to put in order.

I made two solid aluminum brackets.










These were made to hold the router table in place, once it’s folded open.




























If I do not need this, it justs hangs next to the table, and this doesn’t takes any space somewhere else.



















The roundells I milled, I provided with a layer of paper which they use to make seals from. 
The advantage is that it doesn’t scratch, but the best thing is that once it is established, it doesn’t come loose from it’s own. 
This for the safety of the router-table once it is lifted.


----------

